# Spray in conditioner when brushing?



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i use crown royale and also soon will be using ice on ice.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Faerie. We used diluted (10-1) Crown Royal and would light mist each section you are line brushing.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I use Eric Salas products on my Poodles & love the results. He has a spray I use in between baths.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crown Royale is my #1 favorite. It is wonderful for my boy in show coat as well as my other two. It really is a lifesaver when brushing my boy in coat, though. Makes the brush go through like butter.

I was very unimpressed with Ice on Ice and won't be using it again.

Coat Handler is good, too. But nothin's like Crown Royale!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*conditioner*

I love Ice on Ice when I brush my dog. I also dilute it and use it as a finishing rinse after the bath. Makes her coat soft to pet..which we like!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We use Crown Royale. We have tried others but go back to the Crown.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Where do you purchase the Crown Royale?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I use Crown Royale #3 and Chris Christensen Ice on Ice Leave-in conditioner.  I like them both!

Crown Royale: Crown Royale Magic Touch Formula 3 - Cherrybrook


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We get a lot of our products from King Wholesale Pet Products in CA. I usually get my order in less than a week. (from CA to OH) I really like a lot if their prices plus they pay shipping on a lot of things.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for both of those sources for Crown Royale. FWIW, The King Wholesale site seems to have the best deal....$23.99 for 16 oz concentrate with free shipping, versus $27.99 at Cherrybrook, shipping $8.99........

I think I'll try ordering some!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Follow up to my previous post.....King has a $10 handling charge on orders under $100....hmmmmm


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Tucker57*--
You can also try your local grooming salons. They might carry Crown Royale or Ice on Ice. I called a few of my local ones and they didn't carry it so I ended up ordering.  (I'm somewhat impatient and wanted it now!)

We have a group buy going on the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice spray. I'm not sure if we have enough orders yet to fill a case, but check out the thread in the Grooming subforum.


----------

